# Need COD4 server config



## reddevil6

hey i need a server config for COD4 without pb dedicated from home could u give me a link to where i can downlaod one or can u post the config here thanks


----------



## epidemik

Where'd you get your server from.

Justgoogle cod4 server config
Can't be _that_ hard


----------



## meanman

//******************************************************************************
set scr_hardcore 1
//******************************************************************************
// Color Codes
//******************************************************************************
// Colors for text. Do not clear the comment in front of the color codes.
// Useful for your server name, motd msg's - Information and ref use only 
// 
// ^1 = Red 
// ^2 = Green
// ^3 = Yellow
// ^4 = Blue
// ^5 = Cyan
// ^6 = pink/Magenta
// ^7 = White
// ^0 = Black

//******************************************************************************
// Public Information
//******************************************************************************
set sv_hostname ""
set _Admin ""
set _Email ""
set _Website ""
set _Location ""
set _Irc ""
//sets _Mod ""
//sets _ModVer ""
//sets _ModUpdate ""
//sets _Maps ""
set scr_motd ""

//******************************************************************************
// Common Server Settings
//******************************************************************************
// Log Settings
set g_logsync "2"         // 0=no log, 1=buffered, 2=continuous, 3=append
set logfile "1"           // 0 = NO log, 1 = log file enabled
set g_log "games_mp.log"  // Name of log file, default is games_mp.log
set sv_log_damage "1"

// Network options
//set net_ip "1.2.3.4"         // Set your servers IP address
//set net_port "28960"         // Set your port number
//set com_hunkMegs "512"
//set net_noipx "1"              // Allow ONLY tcp/ip protocol, player/server communications

sv_connectTimeout 90 // [0-n] (seconds)
sv_timeout 240 // [0-n] (seconds)

// Server Network Mode
set dedicated "2"              // 0 = Listen, 1 = LAN, 2 = Internet

// Master servers
//set sv_master1 "cod4master.activision.com" 
//set sv_master2 "cod4authorize.activision.com"
//set sv_master3 "cod4master.infinityward.com"
//set sv_master3 "cod4update.activision.com"
//set sv_master4 "master.gamespy.com:28960" 
//set sv_master5 "master0.gamespy.com" 
//set sv_master6 "master1.gamespy.com" 
//set sv_master7 "clanservers.net"
//set sv_master8 "cod4master.activision.com"
//set sv_master9 "master1.evenbalance.com"
//set sv_gamespy "1" 

// Password Settings
set rcon_password ""   // RCON must supply pw to use
set sv_privatePassword ""      // Private slots, non-public slots

// The following can be used to lock out the server so that only those
// players that have been provide the password can connect.  Good for
// matches, practices, etc.
set g_password ""

// Player slots setup
set sv_privateclients "0"       // Number of private player slots, maxclients - privateclients = public slots

// Ping 
set sv_minPing "0"             // MIN player ping on CONNECT, any lower and player isnt allowed to connect
set sv_maxping "400"           // MAX player ping on CONNECT, any higher and player isnt allowed to connect

// Client Download Settings. (0=off/1=on) Used for MODs and custom maps
// See included Quick Setup Guide for instructions.
//set sv_allowdownload "1"
//seta sv_wwwDownload "1"
//seta sv_wwwBaseURL "http://www.your_website.com/base_folder"
//seta sv_wwwBaseURL "ftp://client:[email protected]"
//seta sv_wwwDlDisconnected "1"

// Rate 
set sv_maxRate "25000" 

// FPS
//set sv_fps "20"

// Drop inactive players
set sv_timeout "300"
set sv_zombietime "1"
set g_inactivity "0"
set g_inactivityspectator "0"

// AntiFlooding Settings
set sv_floodProtect "1"
set sv_reconnectlimit "3"

// Anti Cheat Settings
set sv_disableClientConsole "0"
set cl_autocmd "0"
set sv_cheats "0"
set sv_pure "1"
//set g_banIPs ""
//set g_no_script_spam "1"


// Temporary Ban duration, in seconds
set sv_kickBanTime "1"

// In-game voice communication system
set sv_voice "0"
set sv_voiceQuality "7"
set voice_deadChat "0"
set voice_global "0"
set voice_localEcho "0"
set winvoice_mic_mute "1"

//Free for all deatmatch
//-----------------------
scr_dm_scorelimit 1500  //[0-n]
scr_dm_timelimit 12  //[0-n] (minutes)
set scr_dm_waverespawndelay 0
set scr_dm_playerrespawndelay 1


//domination
//-----------
scr_dom_scorelimit 1500 //[0-n]
scr_dom_timelimit 15  //[0-n] (minutes)

//team deathmatch
//-----------------
scr_war_scorelimit 1500  // [0-n]
scr_war_timelimit 12  //[0-n] (minutes)
set scr_war_waverespawndelay 0
set scr_war_playerrespawndelay 1
//sabotage
//---------
scr_sab_scorelimit 3  // [1-n] (points)
scr_sab_timelimit 5 //[0-n] (minutes)
scr_sab_roundswitch 2 // [0-n] (after how many rounds)
scr_sab_bombtimer 40  // [0-n] (seconds)
scr_sab_planttime 10 // [0-n] (seconds)
scr_sab_defusetime 10 //[0-n] (seconds)
scr_sab_hotpotato 1  // [0-1] (shared bomb timer)

//search and destroy
//-------------------
scr_sd_scorelimit 7 //  [1-n] (points)
scr_sd_timelimit 4  //[0-n] (minutes)
scr_sd_roundswitch 5  // [0-n] (number of rounds before switching teams)
scr_sd_bombtimer 30 //  [0-n] (seconds)
scr_sd_planttime 5 //[0-n] (seconds)
scr_sd_defusetime 5  //[0-n] (seconds)
scr_sd_multibomb 0 //[0-1]

//headquarters
//-------------
scr_koth_scorelimit 1500
scr_koth_timelimit 7
koth_autodestroytime 90  //[0-n] (seconds)
koth_kothmode 1 //[0-1] (classic mode, non-classic)
koth_spawntime 10 //[0-n] (seconds, hq spawn time)
pb_sv_disable 
set sv_punkbuster "0" 

// Team Settings
set scr_teambalance "1"
set scr_team_respawntime "0"
set scr_team_fftype			1//[0-3] (Disabled, Enabled, Reflect, Shared)
set g_deadChat 
set g_allowvote 1
//******************************************************************************
// Init & Exec CFG Files
//******************************************************************************

//wait
//exec playercontrol.cfg
//wait
//exec weaponcontrol.cfg
//wait
//exec gametypes.cfg
wait
pb_sv_load svrmsg.cfg
//exec default_server.cfg
exec maprotation.cfg
**********************************************************
here is the maprotation.cfg
set sv_mapRotationCurrent ""

set sv_mapRotation "gametype dm map mp_carentan gametype dm map mp_broadcast gametype dm map mp_creek gametype dm map mp_killhouse gametype dm map mp_backlot gametype dm map mp_bloc gametype dm map mp_bog gametype dm map mp_cargoship gametype dm map mp_citystreets gametype dm map mp_convoy gametype dm map mp_countdown gametype dm map mp_crash gametype dm map mp_crossfire gametype dm  map mp_farm gametype dm map mp_overgrown gametype dm map mp_pipeline gametype dm map mp_showdown gametype dm map mp_strike gametype dm map mp_vacant"


----------



## reddevil6

how do i make it norm core thanks


----------



## reddevil6

oh an to change the maps to TDM do i just change DM to TDM an for sabo its sab yea?


----------



## meanman

tdm is war so it would be "gametype war map mp_carentan
to turn off hardcore change  this set scr_hardcore 1 to this set scr_hardcore 0


----------



## DirtyD86

this is something i have a good bit of experience with, so if you have any questions PM me and i will help as best I can


----------

